# Date Code Placement 1970 Stingray



## 72convertibless454 (Nov 4, 2013)

I thought they moved the date code / Serial number from the LEFT REAR DROPOUT to the LOWER LEFT OF THE HEADTUBE in 1970. According to 
http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html/

 I just bought this Fairlady this weekend.  DF should be April 1970?  Is this an odd ball?


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 4, 2013)

72convertibless454 said:


> I just bought this Fairlady this weekend.  DF should be April 1970?  Is this an odd ball?




It is perfectly normal. The serial number on virtually all Chicago-built bikes (except Paramount) was moved from the LH dropout to the head tube in May 1970 (EFxxxxxx), however some examples through Dec. '70 (MFxxxxxx) remained on the dropout. Also note that some bikes during the transition had serial numbers in both places, since frames in existing inventory at the time of the change were re-stamped. In that case the number on the head tube became the true serial number of the bike.


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome - Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------

